# I can be super nerdy. (What don't people expect about you?)



## e.rose (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm bored and tired, and in an attempt to try and wake myself up here, I thought I'd start a fun off-topic discussion.

A lot of times people have something about them that often catches others by surprise when they really get to know them.

For me... it's the fact that most people underestimate my level of nerdiness.

I dunno what it is that people initially think about me, but when I tell people that I play video games and other stuff like that they don't realize to what level I end up getting into things. They think it's just a passing hobby (and now-a-days it kind of is, more often than not, now that I'm busy with photography, but I used to be way more hardcore about it).

Recently some friends of mine got me into Hearthstone, for example (Does anyone play?  ). I've never played WoW, but I kept seeing them play this game and I got curious, so I went home one day, whilst I was super hungover and knew I wasn't going to be productive anyway, and downloaded it and got hooked.

I played it quietly for a while, because even though THEY played it, for some reason I thought they'd... I dunno, think I was weird for also wanting to play, haha. But I brought it up a few weeks later with one of them, and he helped me build a better deck, and he's got me into all this streaming and e-sports sh*t now, haha, and I am now outwardly obsessed with this game.

So...

What is something that most people don't know about you and find surprising and unexpected once you let them in on your little secret?


----------



## AKUK (Feb 20, 2015)

On weekends I dress up as a lady. Just kidding. I don't think I anything surprising about myself. Damn I'm boring!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 20, 2015)

AKUK said:


> On weekends I dress up as a lady. Just kidding. I don't think I anything surprising about myself. Damn I'm boring!



Maybe you should start?


----------



## waday (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm a vegetarian.

I'm not vocal about it, and I'll be more than happy to cook my wife meat. 

And, well, I'm not that skinny, so people are usually surprised that I don't eat meat. Because, you know, vegetarians are skinny. And meat eaters are husky.


----------



## AKUK (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm starting to get the moobs for it. I'm off to Victoria Secret to get a cup size measured in the morning then!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 20, 2015)

waday said:


> I'm a vegetarian.
> 
> I'm not vocal about it, and I'll be more than happy to cook my wife meat.
> 
> And, well, I'm not that skinny, so people are usually surprised that I don't eat meat. Because, you know, vegetarians are skinny. And meat eaters are husky.



I dated my husband for a year, and ate meals frequently at his house, where he still lived with his parents, before I realized his mother was a vegetarian, haha.

She used to cook meat ALL THE TIME for her husband and son, and I NEVER picked up on the fact that she never ate any of it.

I found out, because my parents were throwing a dinner for his parents the day they were supposed to meet, and as I was discussing it with Keith, he mentioned, "Make sure you have some vegetarian stuff for Mom." I was so confused, and I asked him what he was talking about, and when he pointed out his mother was a vegetarian, I asked, "Since when?", and his response was a very point blank, "Since always. Since I was a kid. Did you not know?" 

I don't know how I missed it, haha.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 20, 2015)

Like seriously... his mother makes the best chicken I've ever had in my life... and she doesn't eat it!


----------



## waday (Feb 20, 2015)

e.rose said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a vegetarian.
> ...


Ha, that's awesome.

My entire family is vegetarian, except for my wife, her family, and one brother-in-law. 

I'm lucky, though. My wife's family is half Ecuadorian and half Palestinian. Read: usually meat at EVERY meal. They even asked if I ate lamb, chicken, or fish. 

They essentially took my vegetarianism as a challenge when cooking, and now there's a surplus of meat free dishes. They'll even make two separate dishes, one meat and one vegetarian. Same quantity. Haha


----------



## shefjr (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm a hat guy but, so that I don't embarrass my wife I almost never wear hats unless it's a ball cap. 
I have several fedoras, three cowboy hats, a couple of hook er' dunes'(don't actually know their real names). Lol! Also I like dressing like I'm straight out of the thirties. Always been into that era. Three piece suits are the bomb! Lol!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 20, 2015)

shefjr said:


> I'm a hat guy but, so that I don't embarrass my wife I almost never wear hats unless it's a ball cap.
> I have several fedoras, three cowboy hats, a couple of hook er' dunes'(don't actually know their real names). Lol! Also I like dressing like I'm straight out of the thirties. Always been into that era. Three piece suits are the bomb! Lol!



That's kind of awesome, though. Haha.


----------



## shefjr (Feb 20, 2015)

e.rose said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a hat guy but, so that I don't embarrass my wife I almost never wear hats unless it's a ball cap.
> ...


Sometimes I think I was born in the wrong era.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 20, 2015)

shefjr said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > shefjr said:
> ...



Nah, you just gotta rock out what you feel like. Screw current trends. Haha.


----------



## unpopular (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm actually pretty nice.


----------



## shefjr (Feb 20, 2015)

e.rose said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...


Yeah see I don't really care what people think but, I don't want to embarrass my wife when we go out so I tend to abide by her wishes. I don't blame her. I've just never been one to follow the social norms. I like my own style.  I found the actual name of the (hook er dune) it's a flat cap. I also like my Panama hats. And love my Dr martin wingtip shoes.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 20, 2015)

unpopular said:


> I'm actually pretty nice.



That's just a bold-faced lie.  



shefjr said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > shefjr said:
> ...



Ah, see... my husband wears whatever the hell he wants. Even if I beg him not to. He still does. Sometimes I wish he was more like you.


----------



## shefjr (Feb 20, 2015)

e.rose said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually pretty nice.
> ...


Or maybe I need to be more like him! Lol!


----------



## limr (Feb 20, 2015)

I think when people are surprised at something about me, it's more because they have stereotypes of English teachers in their minds and aren't really paying attention to _me_. They assume I'm all prim and proper and judgmental. They are surprised when they learn that I used to be a bartender, that I curse like a sailor and like sports. And for some reason, people are always thrown off by the fact that I'll drink things like real martinis or straight Scotch/bourbon/whiskey.


----------



## runnah (Feb 20, 2015)

I will watch other people play video games on YouTube.

How's that for nerdy?


----------



## e.rose (Feb 20, 2015)

runnah said:


> I will watch other people play video games on YouTube.
> 
> How's that for nerdy?



I just got done talking with my friend who works for ESL, so I could get the link for tomorrows Hearthstone Finals that are streaming, that my OTHER friend is currently in LA getting ready to photograph. 

So I would say we're probably on equal standing there. 

I'm still trying to figure out all this streaming stuff, but I find it fascinating. And it's fun to do when I'm pissed off about not being able to build a decent Warrior deck..... 

I just watch other people kick other peoples' asses instead.


----------



## runnah (Feb 20, 2015)

I mostly watch the funny people like pewdiepie and nerd3.


----------



## snerd (Feb 20, 2015)

I play video games too!! Well, got my first PS4 this week. I turn it on, but nothing happens! I mean, I'm so bad at it, I don't have the foggiest clue on what to even do to make it do anything! Like one game................. The Last of Us, the girl wakes up, rubs her eyes, and yawns. Like for 20 minutes!! Over and over and over!! I click buttons and curse, but nothing happens!! Then there's this stupid, greedy English merchant in Assassin's Creed: Black Flag............ Stede Bonnett, always scheming to make money. I can't get to him to save his sorry ass! Grrr!!!!! And what's with all of the melodrama video crap?! Good grief! Can I not just get a railgun and kill monsters?!?! What's happened to video games over the last 30 years?!?!?!


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 20, 2015)

I've been really heavy in MMOs since I was about 10. I first got into Final Fantasy XI around that time, which, back in the day, was a VERY hardcore and punishing MMO in terms of time investment and design. I had a 200-ish page binder of maps, quest notes, bestiary tips, and cross references that I put together in order to streamline the game a bit since its UI and game design were somewhat archaic (See above: punishing)

I guess I'm a nerd in that respect.

Now I'm just trying to figure out how to afford a PS4 and a Wii U (mostly for Bayonetta and Mario Kart)


----------



## snerd (Feb 21, 2015)

Just give me one of these and some monsters. PLEASE!!!!


----------



## 407370 (Feb 21, 2015)

I would love to tell you all what 407370 means but........


----------



## MRnats (Feb 21, 2015)

That  I know how to salsa dance. Based on the music I listen to on a regular basis and my goofy awkwardness, it always comes as a surprise to people. Some don't even believe me until I start explaining the steps to them or just straight up grab my wife and start dancing; It is how she and I met after all.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 21, 2015)

limr said:


> I think when people are surprised at something about me, it's more because they have stereotypes of English teachers in their minds and aren't really paying attention to _me_. They assume I'm all prim and proper and judgmental. They are surprised when they learn that I used to be a bartender, that I curse like a sailor and like sports. And for some reason, people are always thrown off by the fact that I'll drink things like real martinis or straight Scotch/bourbon/whiskey.



will you marry me?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 21, 2015)

One thing my future wife doesn't know is I'm having a Savile Row tweed suit made for the wedding in June and I hope she never finds out it is costing me £1200


----------



## Braineack (Feb 21, 2015)

runnah said:


> I will watch other people play video games on YouTube.
> 
> How's that for nerdy?


I watch day9 and husky


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I think when people are surprised at something about me, it's more because they have stereotypes of English teachers in their minds and aren't really paying attention to _me_. They assume I'm all prim and proper and judgmental. They are surprised when they learn that I used to be a bartender, that I curse like a sailor and like sports. And for some reason, people are always thrown off by the fact that I'll drink things like real martinis or straight Scotch/bourbon/whiskey.
> ...



Would your wife approve?


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 21, 2015)

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



she said she could use a break.


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2015)

MRnats said:


> That  I know how to salsa dance. Based on the music I listen to on a regular basis and my goofy awkwardness, it always comes as a surprise to people. Some don't even believe me until I start explaining the steps to them or just straight up grab my wife and start dancing; It is how she and I met after all.



Hey, I can salsa dance, too! Though I haven't gone dancing in many years. In grad school, I spent a lot of time with my friends and some of our South American students dancing at this little Mexican place in Pittsburgh. That was a fun time.


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2015)

snerd said:


> Just give me one of these and some monsters. PLEASE!!!!



Here ya go: Amazon.com Atari 2600 Video Computer System Console Video Games


----------



## shefjr (Feb 21, 2015)

Braineack said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I will watch other people play video games on YouTube.
> ...


I have watched people play on twitch before. It astounds me that some of the gamers on there make enough money to give away cash prizes of more than 50k dollars a year.


----------



## snerd (Feb 21, 2015)

runnah said:


> I mostly watch the funny people like pewdiepie and nerd3.


I watched PewDiePie play The Last of Us. Wow! That's how you have fun!! Only difference between him  and me, looks to be that he knew what the hell he was doing lol!!


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2015)

I had no idea this existed - a place to watch other people play games? Can't tell if it's nerdy or creepy 

I played some games back when those Atari consoles were around. Yup, that long ago. And in college, I spent an entire day at my friend's dorm playing Tetris. It was right after my last final and my brain was fried. That was about as hard core as I ever got playing video games. I'm still plenty nerdy, but just not about gaming.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 21, 2015)

limr said:


> I think when people are surprised at something about me, it's more because they have stereotypes of English teachers in their minds and aren't really paying attention to _me_. They assume I'm all prim and proper and judgmental. They are surprised when they learn that I used to be a bartender, that I curse like a sailor and like sports. And for some reason, people are always thrown off by the fact that I'll drink things like real martinis or straight Scotch/bourbon/whiskey.



I taught school years ago and this is very true.  Most of the teacher I've come across are usually the complete opposite out of school.  Some of the wildest parties I've ever been to involved all teachers. Booze and sex ed, "do as I say,not as I do"


----------



## shefjr (Feb 21, 2015)

limr said:


> I had no idea this existed - a place to watch other people play games? Can't tell if it's nerdy or creepy



It's not something I knew about until last year. My brother introduced me to it. He at one point aspired to be a gamer. Some of these guys do this for a living and make good money at it. As I said these guys are able to do give away prizes over a year of up to 50k dollars. There are some who do morning radio shows where they play with some of the people watching. At the same time take questions from callers, answer Twitter questions, and answer questions in other chat room type locations. I don't know if it's nerdy or creepy but, it's really astounding (for lack of a better word) to me that people can make money by letting other people watch them play a video game.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 21, 2015)

limr said:


> I had no idea this existed - a place to watch other people play games? Can't tell if it's nerdy or creepy



wait till you find out about e-sports, all the tournaments, and cash prizes.

for example: MC, since 2010, has made ~$500,000 playing Starcraft2 and winning tournaments.


Winnings - Liquipedia - The StarCraft II Encyclopedia


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2015)

E-sports...do you mean things like Fantasy Football/Hockey... leagues? I know about those.  

I figured that people would eventually start to cash in on gaming; I just didn't realize that one of those ways is to get people to pay for watching. It makes sense, I suppose. It's like buying a ticket to a hockey game.

Still, the idea of it makes me shake my head and realize just how right P.T. Barnum was.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 21, 2015)

no.  fantasy football is no e-sports.  rofl.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 21, 2015)

shefjr said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



I'm still trying to figure Twitch out, haha


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2015)

Braineack said:


> no.  fantasy football is no e-sports.  rofl.



Well, what else is someone supposed to think if they are going to use the word "sports"?


----------



## e.rose (Feb 21, 2015)

limr said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > no.  fantasy football is no e-sports.  rofl.
> ...



So...

E-sports is akin to "competitive gaming", haha.

I was confused by the term at first.

The game I play, for example, is a card game.

But today, ESL (an e-sports broadcaster) is streaming the Finals on Twitch today. There are a bunch of players to had to go through tournaments and qualifiers and stuff to get to this point.

Today is like... The Super Bowl of Hearthstone. Haha.

At least that's the best analogy I can come up with.

E-sports doesn't have anything to do with physical sports as you know them to be.

There are teams and competitions and prizes and stuff for video games and other computer games and stuff.


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2015)

I knew these sorts of competitions existed - just didn't know they were being called "e-sports." It's a very imprecise use of the language.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 21, 2015)

e.rose said:


> Today is like... The Super Bowl of Hearthstone. Haha.
> 
> At least that's the best analogy I can come up with.




Hearthstone is Magic the Gathering for nerds.

now what does that tell you


----------



## qleak (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm publicly a nerd being a professional mathematician and recreational programmer.  

I'd say photography and playing pool are rather the things that surprise people about me.


----------



## weepete (Feb 21, 2015)

E-sports is definately getting big. I'm quite the avid counterstrike player though I'm not very good at it. I don't really understand it as a spectator sport though, to me it's a bit like snooker: fun to play, boring as hell to watch.

Anyways, what people don't expect about me is that I know a little about a lot, and I know a lot about a few things. Like I get super involved in finding stuff out so I read a lot and can get quite in depth about the particular subject that's caught my interest. Most people dont expect that of me


----------



## e.rose (Feb 21, 2015)

Braineack said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Today is like... The Super Bowl of Hearthstone. Haha.
> ...



Did I not say, I get super nerdy?


----------



## sm4him (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm actually in the witness protection program.

Oh.
Wait.
You never read that.



I am a mystery wrapped in an enigma. Or maybe it's the other way around. At any rate, most of my friends would tell you they never know quite WHAT to expect from me.


----------



## thereyougo! (Feb 25, 2015)

e.rose said:


> Like seriously... his mother makes the best chicken I've ever had in my life... and she doesn't eat it!



Our next door neighbour had been helping out with fencing bordering our gardens and so I cooked some chicken pasta.  He ate it all up saying he enjoyed it.  We had him and his family around for a barbecue one Sunday afternoon and his wife brought some vegetarian stuff saying they were all vegetarians.  I smiled but didn't say anything.

Turns out she is a vegetarian her husband isn't but she does the cooking.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 26, 2015)

I dress and look like a preppy type (always have), and am an avid fan of various types of metal, including melodic death metal and thrash. Nobody EVER suspects I listen to metal for some reason.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 26, 2015)

gsgary said:


> One thing my future wife doesn't know is I'm having a Savile Row tweed suit made for the wedding in June and I hope she never finds out it is costing me £1200


 If she does, you already know where you can find a casket that fits!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 26, 2015)

I've read most of the current significant relegious texts, and know a great deal about the major monotheistic relegions, but I'm actually a confirmed atheo-agnostic (Which I define as, "I don't believe in any sort of supreme presence, but if you can prove it to me, I'll consider it).


----------



## weepete (Feb 26, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> I dress and look like a preppy type (always have), and am an avid fan of various types of metal, including melodic death metal and thrash. Nobody EVER suspects I listen to metal for some reason.



I found after a certain age I went in disguise. Now I just look like a regular person but for a large portion of my life you couldn't find me in anything less than steel toecapped Doc Martens combats and a skinhead. Still like my metal now but mostly just into the old bands I listened to back in the day.

From time to time I still get the urge to being the mohawk back but it's not the same since David Beckham got one (which is when my one got shaved off)


----------

